# Kitchen design tool



## Stanleythecat (30 Jan 2015)

Hi 

I see some of you use sketchup for design etc. Is there a free kitchen design tool that you guys could recommend? It is for a self build so the units will be bespoke sizes to maximise the use of the space. Would be really helpful to see it in 3D really help with the cutting list.

Many thanks

Leo


----------



## Ghengis (31 Jan 2015)

gkware doormaker is a plugin i use from the extension warehouse


----------



## cedarwood (31 Jan 2015)

When we did our kitchen I used the online planners and esp liked the ikea one and we ended up getting ikea units as they made best use of the space.
http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_GB/rooms_idea ... 21108%7C75


----------



## DiscoStu (31 Jan 2015)

Not sure the ikea one allows bespoke unit size? I used their bedroom planning one and it's great if you have ikea furniture as you just select what you have but it was a pain if you didn't.


----------



## Shultzy (3 Feb 2015)

Why not design it in Sketchup, its very easy to use. If its bespoke sizes you just need to make a bottom and top cupboard and replicate. If you look at NewKitchen in my sig 3 pics down you can see what it looks like.


----------



## Brentingby (4 Feb 2015)

Shultzy has a good suggestion and if you built the cabinets correctly, you can get a precise cut list from the drawing in less time than you would spend putting a point on your pencil.


----------

